# Praying



## Harry (May 28, 2021)

Do you pray ? I see that a lot of people from a traditional background ( across all cultures ) tend to be a bit religious and pious. Personally, I found that praying is very helpful to keep ourselves calm. It does not mean that you go to a specific place and spend hours there bargaining with god. You can sit on your chair, lean back and simply think about all the goodness and kindness in this world.


----------



## Foxy (May 28, 2021)

I do pray daily: prayers of thanks for all my blessings, prayers for others who are going through hard times,  prayers for protection from evil, prayers to align myself with God's will, prayers for help and comfort when I'm troubled. You can only have a relationship with someone if you make an effort to spend time with them.

My belief is if one is going to spend time worrying over something, it's much more productive to spend that time praying about the situation instead. Worry weakens us but prayer strengthens us.


----------



## safeinsanity (May 28, 2021)

I am always asking God for help. He is my savior and my strength! 🙏


----------



## Harry (May 29, 2021)

I am very much grateful for all the kindness around me. When we were children, all of pray together. Sometimes we were not praying, but playing. But there was too much goodness and innocence around. Sometimes work keeps me busy, but I try to close my eyes for 2 minutes and be thankful for everything.


----------



## Lammchen (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm a Christian, so yes, I do pray. I pray for different types of things whether it's prayers for someone in an ambulance screaming by, or prayers for our government officials to do the right thing or prayers of thanks when something nice happens.


----------



## jaminhealth (Feb 10, 2022)

I do affirmations and meditate, prayers can help I would assume, but action taken is where it is.  Change your Life.  

I prayed to a god for many years of my life but I found new info on it all outside of a god.


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 10, 2022)

*Its only those who aren't inclined into worshipping doesn't engage in prayer. If you're worshipping a God, surely you'll go into prayer when it is needful. I love praying to my Grand creator, because the life I'm leaving is under a rent, he instilled life onto me, to preserve my soul and keep me healthy, I simply need to give praises all day to em. *


----------



## Nomad (Feb 20, 2022)

I don't pray regularly, but once in a while I pray and it is very relaxing. When I am praying, I feel that all of my pains and sufferings are taken away and I am as light ad feather. Praying gives me courage.


----------



## dfarmer2001 (Mar 18, 2022)

I will begin by saying that I'm a Christian, and I believe prayer is an essential part of life. Growing up, I used to pray all the time, it was a good habit for me. However, over the years, I've become a busy person with my work schedule and other activities and I find it extremely difficult to pray as I used to. In all honesty, I may pray once or twice a week. It's saddening that I can't seem to make more time for prayer, and I hope this changes in the future.


----------

